# Crayon for string wax???



## jmorgan41480 (Jun 8, 2012)

thats interesting! wonder if it holds up as well as the archery specific stuff?


----------



## stevenm88 (Apr 1, 2013)

I would stick to the bow wax because its specifically designed for it its only like 4 bucks for a tube of it


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I was on a back country elk hunt.And after 10 days of hunting we went to get some supplys from our truck. My hunting buddys bow string was just crazy with fuzz and the only string wax he had was a crayon that his kids left in the truck. And we both applyed it to our strings and to our surpise it worked well.I have never for got wax since but a crayon will work lol.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Personally, I prefer Chapstick. No scent.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Lol

Ive put chapstick on my daughters bow before. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

interesting

were these served endloops, or tag ends?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Was it only under the serving? Or was it on the exposed string?

They may have applied the crayon to the string so they new where to start and stop their serving. This would allow for faster set up when building the string but i dont think thats the case when i read what you wrote.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

swbuckmaster said:


> Was it only under the serving? Or was it on the exposed string?
> 
> They may have applied the crayon to the string so they new where to start and stop their serving. This would allow for faster set up when building the string but i dont think thats the case when i read what you wrote.
> 
> ...


I may have worded it wrong, there was no crayon under the serving.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

******** gotta do what a ******** gotta do. Lol

Reminds me of the time i waxed my brothers ski's when i was younger with candle wax. Lol he had to push himself down the slopes. But they were waxed



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ice Boy (Apr 7, 2013)

X2 for Chapstick. I also learned that is makes a arrow release lubricant for shooting 3D targets and most other compressed foam targets.


----------



## Bowermansnipercory (Dec 3, 2020)

swbuckmaster said:


> Lol
> 
> Ive put chapstick on my daughters bow before.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


You should never use a chapstick as it has petroleum products in it along with other stuff that will drastically reduce the life of your string


----------



## Marty Moose Mig (Feb 16, 2018)

Bowermansnipercory said:


> You should never use a chapstick as it has petroleum products in it along with other stuff that will drastically reduce the life of your string


I've talked to a few guys who swear by using Vasoline to condition thier strings. What does petroleum do to the strings ?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

I use KY gel makes my string go faster, also lube my arrows with it


----------



## BryceWebb119! (Jul 2, 2020)

I actually don’t ever use wax, most people don’t clean their strings first and the strings come typically with high wax in them


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

just go to a shoe store or shoe department at Walmart and get you a little tin of "Shoe Gear High Country Beeswax". it is soft and turns to a thick liquid from rubbing friction, giving very good penetration. i've been using it for years and never had it damage a string.


----------

